# Quit smoking for better skin



## BeverlyTazz (Jan 17, 2021)

I heard that smoking will make your skin develop wrinkles and other age-associated changes to your face. This is because the Nicotine inside causes blood vessels to narrow, reducing oxygen flow and nutrients to skin cells. Continuous smoking will accelerate the damage on the skin thus making it look old (wrinkled).


----------

